
Show HN: SuperMovies Rank – Rank and share your favorite superhero movies - iwebdevfromhome
https://movies.teslark.pw
======
iwebdevfromhome
Hi guys! Author here, I made the site using React (As a learning experience),
React router, bulma.io and themoviedb.org API.

Here's the source code if anyone's curious! :)

[https://github.com/deathwebo/supermoviesrank](https://github.com/deathwebo/supermoviesrank)

